
System automatically converts 2-D video to 3-D - DanBC
http://www.csail.mit.edu/node/2627
======
brudgers
Original Paper: _Gradient-based 2D-to-3D Conversion for Soccer Video_

[https://people.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/~pdidyk/papers/2D-to-3D/2D-to-...](https://people.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/~pdidyk/papers/2D-to-3D/2D-to-3D.pdf)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-11-automatically-d-
video.html](http://phys.org/news/2015-11-automatically-d-video.html), which
points to this.

